# Fox Lake 7-7



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Decided to go out for a little bit this evening.  Garry caught one and I got this nice one...

My first bass on the new boat!!  And the biggest one so far!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

good job on showing Garry how to catch fish.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

so I guess we have Gary Trout and now Sophie Bass (kinda rhymes with trophy bass)  

nice work there Sophie.  

Gary doesn't it suk when they out fish ya? Lucky for me, mine doesn't fish too much anymore


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe you could give Gary a few tips? 

Nice job.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i see the boat is running well?

good job soph and garr


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

The boat is running great Curtis!!! Thank you!

She can keep catching fish as long as it keeps her in a good mood.....


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> The boat is running great Curtis!!!  Thank you!
> 
> She can keep catching fish as long as it keeps her in a good mood.....


cool. found camera, will post pic of gheenoe..in tow by a gheenoe.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice bass! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]Was it your biggest ever, or just on the new ride?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

She's caught bigger... Just the biggest put on that boat!


----------

